# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  سبحه اكترونية اضفها الى مفضلتك

## ود البقعة

*http://www.pylon-group.com/e-seb7a/

الشرح
اختار الكلمة المراد التسبيح بها من بين الكلمات الموجودة في المربع فمثلا قمت بأختيار كلمة ( سبحان الله ) بالضغط عليها بالماوس
وعند الضغط عليها توجد في أطراف الصفحة دوائر السبحه وكلما ضغطتوا على الكلمة اضاءت دائرة الي ان يكتمل اضاءة كل دوائر التسبيح بمجرد الضغط عليها
وقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج وهو أكثر من رائع


استغل الفرصة في وقت جلوسك على الكمبيوتر في شيء ينفع ولو دقائق 

ولا تنسونا من الدعاء
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*برنامج جميل أخي ماجد
بارك الله فيك
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*هذا عمل جميل....لايفعله الي المنتمين للصفوه
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*"مع نسائم أ وأخر  شهر شعبان وروائح شهررمضان "
نورك الله بالأنــــوار
حفظك من الأخطار
جعل حياتك حيـــاة
الصالحين الأبـــــــرار 
اللهم بارك وسهل لنا في   رمضان'  { رمضان كريم }و جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مساء الخير تضوي عليك بشاشتو
سلام زولا بعزك جد ويرسل ليك تحياتو 
مشكور يارايق ومامضايق
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## أسامة خوجلي

*بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك كل الخير على هذا الموضوع المفيــــد
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

* جزاك الله خير يا ود البقعة ... واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالي أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..آمين
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*شكر الله 
لك ياود النعمة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسنانتك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*شكرا علي البرنامج الاكثر من رائع
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*



http://www.tvquran.com/Fares.htm

*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

* خالص الدعوات لك وبالتوفيق ياصفوة الصفوه
*

----------

